# Brushy Mountain "Bargain Barn"



## Bob_in_Westsylvania (May 5, 2013)

We went to Brushy Mountain's Pennsylvania store to purchase our first hive and equipment this spring. They had a bargain corner that included some "second' hive bodies. Purchased two at 1/2 price and now, 4 months later can not tell which are the 'seconds' and which came with the cottage hive. Nice folks in PA too.


----------



## The Valley (Jan 21, 2014)

Was just at the PA store two weeks ago picking up supplies, they are very helpful people. Being only 50 minutes away, I can see lots more trips in the future.


----------

